# VPN access to tivo Sonicwall



## jjohnston (Feb 8, 2017)

I have a Sonicwall TZ300 at home with VPN. I setup a group VPN, and am able to connect my phone to my home network via that. 

I have it set to assign the VPN to the same subnet as my LAN

I have multicast enabled on the VPN connection.

but it won't connect through. I actually want to change channels on my tivo from my phone remotely. I have another multicast device an Denon HEOS I want to control, but that won't work either, so I think its a multicast problem?

any guidance or how to docs would be great! I found some online that talk about how to do it LAN to WLAN with iphelper, but nothing about VPN.


----------



## jjohnston (Feb 8, 2017)

I disabled split tunnel, and verified all traffic from my phone goes through VPN...


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Why not just use the TiVo app on your phone.
Also make sure the TiVo has remote access enabled.


----------



## jjohnston (Feb 8, 2017)

Because u don't have unlimited data. Thought was download movies to ipad at hotel for the next leg of a trip and watch in car on the road. Download on wifi... plus have a heos I want to control remotely that is affected by this.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

For the Tivo, if you want to make sure everything goes through the WiFi, then keep WiFi on and turn off your cellular on your iPad, then all control is via WiFi and does not affect your cellular data.

Interested on why you need to control your HEOS at your from your hotel room. 

There are a couple of issues. I would turn off the cellular on the device you are testing or the smart switch if they have one. Some devices are "smart" and they will toggle between cellular and WiFi depending on which has the best internet connection. If the device is switching between cellular and WiFi then the VPN tunnel is getting reset every so often. Next is the target reachable. Ping the IP addresses of your TiVo and HEOS devices. If you cannot get to them, then we have fix that first. Next, are the ports you need open through the tunnel. So let me know at which part you are having trouble.

For background, I have a SonicWall NSA250m. I have gotten it to work in the past the way you are trying to set up. I found that it is better going through the app without the overhead associated with the VPN tunnel. Once we know where you are, then we can go on from there.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jjohnston said:


> Because u don't have unlimited data. Thought was download movies to ipad at hotel for the next leg of a trip and watch in car on the road. Download on wifi... plus have a heos I want to control remotely that is affected by this.


I recently went with Firestick for OOH. Cheap and it works while on travel assuming you have wifi.


----------



## jjohnston (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone! So why do I need to control my heos... well... I guess I really don't NEED to, but sometimes my wife works from home, and I wanted to turn on the whole house music at random and startle her. LOL ok so that's not a need I guess...

But the tivo would be helpful. my iPad doesn't have 4g, my iPad only can hold about 4 movies. my thought was watch the 4 movies on teh first leg of the trip, then at hotel delete those movies, and download new ones. Can't stream because I would be in the car.

I'll check the ping, I'll see if I can find a ping app for my android phone. I did check and the smart toggle 4g/wifi is turned off on my phone.


----------



## jjohnston (Feb 8, 2017)

update. Yes, I can ping my tivo device over vpn. and if I type the ip address into a web browser I can pull up the tivo's web page.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

jjohnston said:


> update. Yes, I can ping my tivo device over vpn. and if I type the ip address into a web browser I can pull up the tivo's web page.


So the tunnel is working. The next question is how are you downloading/streaming recordings from/controlling your tivo.


----------



## jjohnston (Feb 8, 2017)

I have been using the tivo app. for testing I've been using the android tivo app, and trying to go into remote. then I click re-scan and it says no dvr found.


----------



## jjohnston (Feb 8, 2017)

Now, when I check the IP address of my phone as listed under about phone, it shows the IP address of the wireless network I'm on. If I use a network scanner utillity from my phone it tries to scan the wifi network I'm on, NOT the vpn network... is it a phone setting somewhere?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you using the group VPN app to create the connecrion or creating a VPN connection via android OS. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

